# **** emergency with 9 month old doeling she's gone



## oxdrover14 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a 9 month old doeling and this morning I found her stiff and cold in the kid pen I rusher her into my chicken coop and put her under a heat lamp and gave her a dose of sulmet cause I think it's cocci she also had foam on her mouth. She's not bloated she actually looks thin today


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 7, 2012)

Keep her warm, give her 6-10 cc of B vitamin via injection, and some molasses or Nutri Drench for energy.
Keep up the B shots 1x a day and the molasses/nutri drench 2x a day.  Hopefully she'll perk up...give her all the good alfalfa hay she wants.

Of course a fecal would be recommended (could be worms and cocci).


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hope she is doing better tonight.  Any updates?


----------



## oxdrover14 (Jan 7, 2012)

She seems a lot better tonight she was nibbling hay I couldn't get ahold of b vitamin but I gave her some nutria drench and probiotics so we will se in the a.m.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Jan 8, 2012)

She passed on this morning. It was my favorite doeling to she was brown with light brown spots


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

So sorry.  Foaming saliva can be a sign of a toxicity. Do you know of anything she could have gotten in to?  Are any of your other goats showing signs?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss.  

Losing one is bad enough, but when it's your favorite, it just hurts more.

So sorry.

K


----------



## oxdrover14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Her pen was spotless so I can't think of what she could of got into. No all my other kids are fine


----------



## elevan (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Chirpy (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sorry.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 9, 2012)

been going thru that myself, so sorry for you I know just how you feel. everyone one here does,


----------



## OnceAroundTheBlock (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about her passing.

I used to have pygmy goats and grieved with the passing of each one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry. I can only imagine going through the pain of the loss, and then on top of it, not knowing what happened.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 12, 2012)

I put a deposit on a new born doeling last year. She died at about 8 weeks. It was devistating. We had already visited her and taken pictures.
It seems they can be so fragile.      




She is in my avitar.


----------



## Missy (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  I went through this early summer, I lost 4 kids, turned out that the place I got them from had a bunch of sick kids and lost almost all of their kids for the year.


----------

